# Manage Two internet connections same pc



## anibalx (May 18, 2006)

Hi, I got two different internet connections (also different ISP). One of them is DSL and the other Cable, i want to use the DSL connection to play online, while the other internet connection (Cablemodem) to use it for checking email, outlook, downloading files, etc., the point is that i dont want to lag my gaming when downloading big files like service pack or other type of files. Also i want to use the CableModem's connection to transfer a huge ammount of files from my office to my home computer. 

All I want is to have the DSL connection without any other traffic than the one from my online gaming . Oh, by the way, i got two different IP addresses, and there appear two connection icons in the taskbar, but just one is being used, Just the DSL is working (was the first one connected) and the other Icon that belongs to the CableModem's connection is barely active (maybe just when renewing the ip is transfering data), but in the properties window there appears all the info (my ip, gateway, etc). I don't know how to tell a program to use an specific connection, i think thats the problem. 

DSL modem: 2Wire HomePortal 1070 (connected using the Ethernet Card)
CableModem: Motorola SurfBoard SB5100 (connected using USB)

I'm using Windows XP Professional SP2

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you have two network cards? In order to utilize two different connections you'll need to have two network adapters, one set with the DSL IP info and the other with cable. Beyond that I'm not sure how to use one or the other. Maybe JohnWill can shed some light on this when he sees this post.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm at a loss as to what you're trying to accomplish. I've seen this post in another board, and the recommendation for a Dual WAN router was what I would have recommended too.

I don't know of a way to route specific applications to a single connection.


----------



## anibalx (May 18, 2006)

Oh well, thanks anyways


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

None of that will work.

I believe you can do it if you know what the destination IP address is of your gaming connections. You don't need two NICs, and you don't need a dual-WAN router. Here's how to do it.

1. Connect the LAN ports of the two routers together with a hub or switch, and connect your computer.

2. Configure your routers' LAN ports on different subnets. Be sure to disable LAN DHCP in both routers. For instance:

Cable LAN: 192.168.0.1
DSL LAN: 192.168.1.1

3. Set up a static IP on your NIC, and then add an alternate connection.

Static IP: 192.168.0.100, Gateway: 192.168.0.1
Alternate connection: 192.168.1.100, Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Notice I made the static IP on the Cable modem's subnet. This is because connections will use this as a default.

4. Set up network routing table entries for your gaming destinations. To do this, find the IP address of your gaming destination, substitute a zero for the last of the four "dotted" numbers (the last octet), and enter this command in a command window. The "xxx" represents the actual network numbers in your gaming destination address:

route add xxx.xxx.xxx.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1

This creates a "subnet" route so that if the destination is anything on that subnet, it will send it to the specified gateway (192.168.1.1) which is your DSL.

This way, connections for any subnet you enter with the "route add..." command will get sent over the DSL, while everything else will go over the Cable modem. You may need to put these "route add..." commands in your autoexec.bat file so they will install on the next reboot.

If you're worried about network collisions (which I don't think you will have to worry about), you can do this with two NICs and wire each NIC directly to its router. Just be sure you know which NIC is which and assign the proper subnet number which matches the router it's attached to.

It's possible you may have trouble with the default routing to the Cable modem. If you do, execute a "route print" and post the results here.

Regards,

The Inspector


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

InspectorGadget, explain why a dual-WAN router won't work, since it's the product expressly made for using multiple WAN connections.

You seem to make it a habit of making statements not backed up with the facts.


----------



## Agusss (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi there guys, has anybody heard of *Load balancing two Internet connections*?

I found this info although I'm not too sure I want to mess up with my PC's registry... Please let me know what you think and if you know of any risks involved if possible:

"Applies to: Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000 and XP 

Requires: Two or more network cards. 

If you have two internet connections, you can load balance them to make use of both connections at the same time. You will only see a speed increase with multiple uploads or downloads. 
It is very simple to setup as the function is already built into Windows, but hidden away in the registry. The load balancing method is based on a random algorithm. The functions used are called RandomAdapter and SingleResponse.

All you need to ENABLE load balancing on your computer is to download and run the following registry file: 

http://www.geekswhoknow.com/files/Enable_Load_balancing.reg 

You should reboot your computer after you applied the registry file. 


If you want to DISABLE the load balancing on your computer, just download and run the following registry file: 

http://www.geekswhoknow.com/files/Disable_Load_balancing.reg 

You should reboot your computer after you applied the registry file. 

If you want to edit the registry by yourself. Then you need to change or add the RandomAdapter and SingleResponse values to enable load balancing between two or more network interface cards:

Step 1, 

Open regedit. 

Go to [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters] 

Add the valuename RandomAdapter if it does not exsist, make sure you add it as a REG_DWORD (DWORD Value). 

Enter 1 as a value data to enable RandomAdapter or 0 to disable it. 

Step 2, 

Add the valuename SingleResponse if it does not exsist, make sure you add it as a REG_DWORD (DWORD Value). 

Enter 1 as a value data to enable SingleResponse or 0 to disable it. 

Step 3, 

Reboot your computer. 

Done! 

Note! Make sure both RandomAdapter and SingleResponse have the data value 1 or the load balancing will not work."


My problem is a bit more complicated since I want to add a DSL connection (through a router) and a wireless 3G tech. internet connection which is connected directly onto the computer through a USB conn.

Anyways, any insights on this option would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a million


----------



## gilgatex (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a similar question, but none of these solutions work for me.

In my case, I have one connection (work) that is heavily firewalled and there is nothing I can do about it. Then I have a second connection which is a tethered 3G connection, which is out in the open (more or less).

There are some applications that just won't work on the work connection, and I want to be able to run them through my tethered connection. So far the only way I can do that is if I disable work, but then I lose connectivity to outlook, etc. 

There is no way to assign a network device in these specific programs.


----------



## Angoli (Aug 30, 2008)

InspectorGadget

Your post looks very interesting but not exactly what I am trying to do (most likely I am asking for the impossible).
I have two (rather slow) connections by radio.
One is plugged into a home wireless router and thus to this PC.
The other is plugged directly into the Ethernet port.

When the latter is connected the first connection changes to "Limited Connectivity" - so I cannot benefit from using both connections simultaneously with the same PC (though I think there is some increased resilience having both connected).

Is there any way to get both connections working fully without getting any more hardware (where I am it would take a long time to get anything else and I grudge the money anyway)?

Currently one gateway seems to be a EVDO router 172.30.0.1 with mask 255.255.255.0
and the Wless router is 192.168.1.100 with mask 255.255.255.0

(I am running Vista Ultimate)


----------

